# Blindfold Accuracy Discussion Thread



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey people,

I recently have been very frustrated with BLD, with DNF after DNF after DNF. I'm making this thread so that we can discuss accuracy in terms of BLD cubing, and as opposed to the Random Cubing Discussion Thread, this thread will be reserved for discussion only about accuracy. It's nice to keep things clean and ordered, yes?

-----

Example:

John: "Hey people, any ideas on figuring out what I did wrong on a blindsolve after I've completed it as a DNF?"

Jim: "Hey John, you can read this post by cmhardw to learn how to do it. It's called a 'post-mortem,' and the post shows a technique that Chris Hardwick uses."

-----

Enjoy your discussions and learn lots.

~JemFish


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

OK: I've recently been messing up 3BLD with a tonne of DNFs, and I suspect it's almost always the set-up moves for TuRBo edges. Any suggestions for improving accuracy? Practising MBLD? Big BLD? Or...?


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Feb 26, 2015)

I just use OP for edges and corners, ussually 80% of the time my cube is solved. TuRBo has really difficult set up moves, and I'm too lazy to practice them, If you care about accuracy just stick with OP, or if you care about speed just practice allot. it's the same as learning OP. in the beginning set up moves are the things that cause DNF's but that will go away eventually.


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey I was having the same problems if you go through and do walk through solves without blinding. It helps a lot. Also a trick that helped me is if you spend say a hour just doing edges it improves your accuracy by a TON!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently started learning OP/OP BLD (Like a couple weeks ago) and would average maybe 6 minutes if I would stop DNFing so many solves. My accuracy rate is like 10%... Sometimes after I try getting a success a bunch of times and fail I just start rage quitting on really difficult memos because I dont have the patience after being annoyed with all of the fails . I find it's always the memo that gets me. I'm never wrong on the set up moves or anything. Its probably because I cant come up with words for most of my letter pairs! A bunch of examples: UX, DH, FH, QD, OU, and many, many more. What do you guys do with these annoying, hard to remember pairs?


----------



## szalejot (Mar 19, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Its probably because I cant come up with words for most of my letter pairs! A bunch of examples: UX, DH, FH, QD, OU, and many, many more. What do you guys do with these annoying, hard to remember pairs?



Think of pairs before head. You can make your own list of your letter pairs, so you will have memo system and will not have to think new words during execution.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Mar 19, 2015)

You can learn to memorise visually instead of letters, i switched and it took me only 4-5 solves to get used to it and it's much faster for me


----------



## ollicubes (Mar 19, 2015)

What I use for hard letter pairs (...ux, dh, fh...) is that I decide just some word that means these letters for me. For exemple DH I use Jukka Hilden (finnish superstar). For FH I use Bella Cullen (Twilight).
My point here is that letters don't must have connection with words you're going to memorize. You just have to know what they mean to you.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 19, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> What I use for hard letter pairs (...ux, dh, fh...) is that I decide just some word that means these letters for me. For exemple DH I use Jukka Hilden (finnish superstar). For FH I use Bella Cullen (Twilight).
> My point here is that letters don't must have connection with words you're going to memorize. You just have to know what they mean to you.



Thanks! I'll try this.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 19, 2015)

I personally use random words. My solves usually last 3 minutes or so, and if I am doing a few solves afterwards, I don't use vivid images. It only takes longer for me to think of them. I have noticed that practicing more also helps accuracy.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 19, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> What I use for hard letter pairs (...ux, dh, fh...) is that I decide just some word that means these letters for me. For exemple DH I use Jukka Hilden (finnish superstar). For FH I use Bella Cullen (Twilight).
> My point here is that letters don't must have connection with words you're going to memorize. You just have to know what they mean to you.



I've found doing this helps. e.g. for all letter pairs beginning with X (XA,XB,XC...) I just think of a family/friend of mine whose name begins with the second letter in the pair, e.g. XA=my friend Ana.

After a bit of practice, thinking of words for harder letter pairs isn't really a problem


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 19, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I have noticed that practicing more also helps accuracy.



Aaaand we have a winner!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 19, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Aaaand we have a winner!



I know it is so obvious, but I thought that taking a break from BLD would help my accuracy. I was stupid back then


----------



## CuberM (Mar 24, 2015)

So am I the only one that DNFs more at midnight than I do in the day time?


----------



## JemFish (Mar 24, 2015)

CuberM said:


> So am I the only one that DNFs more at midnight than I do in the day time?



No you're not. At night time I have bad lighting and often mistake blue for green, red for orange, yellow for white and vice versa.

Buuut...I sometimes get up in the middle of the night, at like 2 am, and memo my cube under a little lamp. Then I turn it off and solve my cube under the covers.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 24, 2015)

CuberM said:


> So am I the only one that DNFs more at midnight than I do in the day time?



I'm on 50/50 myself as I DNF pretty much every solve day or night.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 3, 2015)

Im better in blindsolving at night^^ I dont know why, but alle blind singles were done at around 1am


----------



## xsrvmy (Apr 3, 2015)

I use OP/OP and it works pretty well for me. I didn't do BLD recently but when I knew how to do it PB was 4:52

as for some memos just the fact that I know how to speak chinese and english helps (i use chinese for a particular pair when the english is hard (such as ux))


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 8, 2015)

you can do sighted solves


----------

